# apply for IR-1 in the USA



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering.

I am moving to the USA with my foreign wife. (I am a US Citizen)
if I get her a non-immigrant visa to enter the USA, then once there
apply for an IR-1 visa, 

will this be a problem for us? 
I am having a hell of a time trying to get a straight answer from the US gov. websites.

otherwise, It seems I will need to "roll the dice" on applying for her IR-1 here in SNG.

any insight is appreciated!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

kerpap said:


> I am having a hell of a time trying to get a straight answer from the US gov. websites.


And you really think you'll get better or more information on a forum for people living in Singapore or wanting to move there?
Please post on a USA-forum instead! (Or alternatively get a USA immigration lawyer!)


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

yes, I have gotten good responses back about emigrating in the past. 

Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's the process:

1. File an I-130 for your wife. Since Singapore does not offer Direct Consular Filing, you have to send your I-130 to USCIS in Chicago. (You can use ordinary SingPost registered airmail. Check online using the airmail registration number to find out when your envelope was delivered in Chicago.) Make sure you include everything associated with the I-130, including especially Form G-1145 and your payment. Follow all instructions very carefully.

2. When you receive an electronic acknowledgment (I-797C) that USCIS has received your I-130, you then immediately file an I-129F to apply for a K-3 visa for your spouse. You file this form in Dallas. Include Form G-1145 and Form I-797C. There is no charge for the I-129F (after filing the I-130 for a spouse), so no payment is required for this step.

3. If the I-129F is approved before the I-130, then proceed to getting your wife's K-3 visa. If the I-130 is approved before (or simultaneous with) the I-129F, proceed to getting the IR-1/CR-1 visa. Apply for the visa and obtain it at the U.S. embassy. With either visa in hand your wife is then able to travel to the U.S.

4. If a K-3 visa, apply with USCIS to adjust your wife's status in the U.S. With either type of visa, complete all formalities in the U.S. (i.e. getting her a green card).

Good luck.


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for the great response!

so, when you say "You file this form in Dallas." do you mean I need to physically be in Dallas? or may I proceed by mail?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Mail to Dallas. Again, regular SingPost registered airmail is fine. SingPost charges S$2.20 for registered mail service in addition to the regular postage. If you're in a hurry you can upgrade airmail to something faster, but airmail to the U.S. is pretty fast.

You may interested in reviewing this guide for more information.

One of the steps that often trips people up is Form I-864, the Affidavit of Support. You need to provide that form as part of the package. In order to complete that form you need a copy of your past 3 years of U.S. tax forms or tax transcripts. If you need to order tax transcripts from the IRS check this page for details. You might need to use the paper form depending on what mailing address the IRS has on file for you. If you can't wait, so be it, send in copies of your tax returns instead of the transcripts. But I prefer the transcripts for this purpose.


----------



## kerpap (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you kindly!
very much appreciated.
saves me a trip to the embassy to speak with a consulate officer


----------

